# Lumps after spay?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Luna was spayed on thursday by laprascope. She's great and has two tiny cuts the size of a pencil instead of a long incision. She is active and eating, no signs of pain.

Today we noticed that she has a lump by each cut. The lumps are soft. 

Did your dog get lumps? 

I will check with the vet of course.

Thank you!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't remember when the dogs were spayed. But I know cats always get lumps by the incisions. My vet said this is caused by swelling of the healing internal tissues and by the internal stiches. The lumps show up about 2 days after the spay. My current kitten had such a big lump that I was afraid she had popped her internal stitches, but when I took her in to have the stitches out, the vet said it was normal, and sure enough, the lump is gone now.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pepper was a bit lumpy after her spay. She actually took a few months to feel completely smooth again.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with the above posts. But you are wise to check with your vet. Savannah had a reaction to her internal sutures. She had abscesses for six weeks after surgery. I didn't think they would ever stop. The one vet at the clinic told me that they could do surgery again and remove the internal sutures or I could do compresses and antibiotics. (I chose the later rather than put her under anesthetic again.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

It's pretty normal for them to have small bumps after a spay because of the internal stitches and scar tissue as the wound heals. 

However, if the lumps are large and visible, it could be a sign of trouble. Typically if they are large enough to see easily, the dog has done something too much too soon, and the internal stitches may have ripped out.

Either way, best to check with your vet to make sure.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

We took Luna to our vet and she said that it's fluid in the now empty space, a seroma. 

It has not gotten worse. 

The vet said that if it gets red, weepy or tender to call for antibiotics. 

Thanks for telling me about your experiences. I know we can't take the place of vets but it did help to know that what I was seeing was not uncommon. Had Luna acted sick, we would have gone to the emergency vet, happily, we didn't have to do that.


----------

